# S&w 380



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Stopped by Vance's and picked up a 380 bodyguard with lazer. It was part of the dirty dozen member sale... 325.00

I believe they are normally price around 400 something. Have to admit it feels like a freaking toy. Especially when my normal carry is a Colt Mark IV. Bought because thought the price was good, and was depressed that I lost a Winchester 94 at an auction. Figured if I was going to spend 300 bucks on a broken ole Winchester, I'd just go buy me a new firearm.

Still regret not bidding higher though. 1927 vintage, but it was seized up and in two pieces. Lot of rust to boot. couldnt see down the barrel to check the bore. Crazy auction, black powder handgun from Connecticut Valley(?) went for over two hundred bucks. Kind of laughed at the auctioneer because he told the crowd the Winchester was black powder and didnt need called in. (for background check)


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I fired the S&W Bodyguard today, and first thing I noticed is that Gawd awfull long trigger pull. Holy cow - Can that be fixed? How can you be accurate in situation where it takes more effort to pull the trigger than to keep you sights lined up. My colt's trigger pull is short. I also can tell that trigger pull affects sighting in as the target was hit every shot with the colt... the S&W not so. (spinning target)


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's pretty common with most small 380 pistols. They are not really designed for pinpoint target shooting. I shot several and decided on a sig p238 just for the reason you are describing about the trigger pull.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

And by the time you do the trigger you'll have another $200 in it, possibly more.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

You are aware that .380 round's typically just bounce right off someone, right?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Most small guns(yours probably,but not sure) that are geared for CC have the long trigger pull as the safety. I don't really want to have a hair trigger on a gun I'm pulling out of a pocket or the like in haste.Also,they're meant to save your life not punch holes.You want center mass @5-15ft.That's what they're for.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

My brother has that exact same gun and its VERY accurate.That's a relative term though.


----------



## jscheel1 (Apr 26, 2013)

If you carry your .380, resist the temptation to buy hollow point defense rounds. Heavy clothing like leather jackets can cause a hollow point to "blossom" prematurely, severely limiting its affects. Ball ammo will give you better penetration. I carry a stainless Colt Mustang in .380, +P is the way to go if your pistol will handle the higher pressures.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

One nice thing about the S&W Bodyguard is you can get a Desantis Pocket shot holster...great for in the front or rear pocket!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Popspastime said:


> And by the time you do the trigger you'll have another $200 in it, possibly more.


Ordered a kit from Gallaway. 98 bucks. New trigger and some other stuff I dont need.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

boatnut said:


> You are aware that .380 round's typically just bounce right off someone, right?


Security Head at Kroger wanted to know why I just wanted to kill poodles.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

boatnut said:


> You are aware that .380 round's typically just bounce right off someone, right?



That's hilarious. U don't know very much about firearms bud.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

canoe carp killer said:


> That's hilarious. U don't know very much about firearms bud.


Sorry, I forgot to use the sarcasm font. And you're right, I don't know a thing about them and don't even own one.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hollow points don't "blossom" premature when passing through denim, leather or clothing. They clog up the hollow point and pass through acting like fmj's. Best to use one that has a ballistic tip. It will let the hollow point do what it's intended to.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

boatnut said:


> Sorry, I forgot to use the sarcasm font. And you're right, I don't know a thing about them and don't even own one.


I'm with you boatnut, the .380 is like a BB gun..
If your going to carry take one that works.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You guys must not know ANYTHING about guns to be making these comments.A .380 is going to kill just as dead as a larger caliber PLUS lighter,easier to shoot.I guess some guys not only "compensate" w big truck and big boats! I carry a 9mm but I wouldn't hesitate to carry a .380 instead.Kinda like shooting deer w/a 12guage vs a 20.Shot placement is going to kill(or stop) either way.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

The 380 is unobtrusive. Perfect size for my sling pack. There is a pocket built in that if one didnt know better made for it. Been in my front pocket all day as I was out with the wife. I am going to look at a better pocket holster though. This one I bought for ten bucks not right one. Ok for coat pocket I guess. Been plenty of deaths from shootings where the caliber was only ..22. Your foolish to think .380 is too small .


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> You guys must not know ANYTHING about guns to be making these comments.A .380 is going to kill just as dead as a larger caliber PLUS lighter,easier to shoot.I guess some guys not only "compensate" w big truck and big boats! I carry a 9mm but I wouldn't hesitate to carry a .380 instead.Kinda like shooting deer w/a 12guage vs a 20.Shot placement is going to kill(or stop) either way.


Your so right, we don't know anything about them. Next time your around a car windshield you can play with let me know how it goes with that .380 or any auto glass for that matter. And that 20 gauge you speak of is apples to oranges, do you know how fast a 20 gauge puts that half oz. piece of lead down range? Do you even know what a half oz. weighs? Have you ever killed anything with a .380 or just speaking what you think or reflecting what you heard? Wonder why you carry the 9mm, maybe it's proven by others huh? Do you think the 9 is a killer?

If your carrying, your carrying for what reason? wound, meme, or what, I'd really like to know. Us dumb guys would like to learn from you experienced, well versed shooters.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Your so right, we don't know anything about them. Next time your around a car windshield you can play with let me know how it goes with that .380 or any auto glass for that matter. And that 20 gauge you speak of is apples to oranges, do you know how fast a 20 gauge puts that half oz. piece of lead down range? Do you even know what a half oz. weighs? Have you ever killed anything with a .380 or just speaking what you think or reflecting what you heard? Wonder why you carry the 9mm, maybe it's proven by others huh? Do you think the 9 is a killer?
> 
> 
> 
> If your carrying, your carrying for what reason? wound, meme, or what, I'd really like to know. Us dumb guys would like to learn from you experienced, well versed shooters.



Whoa, whoa, whoa, there old timer. Take a ginkgo biloba, and some ginseng root. After working the road and as detective for four years, I can tell you that it seems more people die by a .25 acp than anything else. Idk why, maybe because it's cheap? .380 will kill most definitely. If you are proficient with the weapon, or for that matter get a lucky shot off, somebody is gonna be done doing whatever they originally were. It's not about being Dirty Harry. I agree with the train of thought of use the biggest caliber that you can, but a .380 most certainly has niche and definite role in the concealed carry market.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

And most definitely not sticking up for Cajun saugeye haha.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

To answer popspastime,I carry a 9mm because its what I bought.A half oz. weighs a half oz.?!?!? No never killed anyone w/a .380 and not a normal hunting caliber so NO.I don't make a habit of shooting through auto glass since if you do,in a life threatening situation,you're probably going to jail for murder instead of getting off for self defense.Only very select scenarios where you could justify shooting through auto glass for self defense.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Like being in your car with a threat trying bash in your window?? Sounds like a time where you would get off for self defense does it not?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Nope.Life not necessarily in danger.Better have a good lawyer.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

CPK said:


> Like being in your car with a threat trying bash in your window?? Sounds like a time where you would get off for self defense does it not?


Yes it does.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Nope.Life not necessarily in danger.Better have a good lawyer.



You just like gettin reactions out of people. Ha add that said threat has a firearm.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Dovans If this will become your primary carry gun then practice a lot with it and the trigger pull will become a none issue as you will become used to it.But to add my 2 cents, sell it today the choice you make on a carry gun is the most important choice you will ever make. You stated a few things that make this a bad choice in my mind, You said it felt like a toy and had a bad trigger both are sending negative vibes also you got it at a good price if and I do mean if you ever have to pull this gun do you want to be thinking you brought a gun to a fight that was cheap and has a bad trigger pull. Your carry gun needs fit you, shoot every time and in your mind do the job and that is all that counts, and please dont make your choice on what is said on a Fishing Website. My choice for carry is a LAW in 66mm because it has shown to have high marks for windshield penetration and I think the blossom and bouncing off people are non-issues. Whatever your choice good luck and practice a lot with it .Paul


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

It's been tested, and proven many times that if shooting through auto glass any handgun projectile of any makeup, be it FMJ or HP, is going to be adversely affected by the angle of the glass and will either deflect up or down once passing through. Even the Critical Duty ammo suffers from deflection though auto glass. 

The .380 is perfectly fine for up close and personal, and up to 10 yards or more. Projectile and propellant technology has improved greatly in the last 10 years or so. The .380 and 9mm have benefited most from those advancements.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Uncle Paul said:


> Dovans If this will become your primary carry gun then practice a lot with it and the trigger pull will become a none issue as you will become used to it.But to add my 2 cents, sell it today the choice choice good luck and practice a lot with it .Paul


If I have my dithers, I will carry a S&W 357 loaded with 38. Not always convenient to carry that though... My Colt .380 is tad heavy to be sticking in the pocket. The Colt has a short, 5-7lb trigger pull... (kind of guessing on the pull weight) This S&W 380 is light and fits nicely in my pocket. First time I pulled the trigger with live ammo, it bout jumped out of my hand. I bought it because it was good price, and I consider S&W respected and trusted name. If I do not like it, the firearm will find a place by the front door, or patio door. usually do not resell guns. Neighbors have called cops on us before cause we like to practice...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

CPK said:


> Like being in your car with a threat trying bash in your window?? Sounds like a time where you would get off for self defense does it not?


Some of us dumb guys know it as the Castle Law..


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The whole point I'm trying to make is.. your life depends on what you have. A .380 is not my caliber of choice to getter done so to speak. The detective guy (_______) fill in blank name from above could surely tell you of legit shootings where the perp keeps coming after multiple shots. 

Will a 22.250 kill an Elk at 400 yds? of coarse it will, should it be used for that job?, absolutely not. I flip between my M&P .40 or Kimber 3" .45. I know I can depend on either one to get the job done if it ever came about. I pray that day will never come and I'm not trying to be a cowboy, been shooting most of my 65 years of life. Still shoot average 300-400 rnds a week thru different weapons, I love to shoot. 

Would I carry a .380?, yes in my pocket along with the .40 in the holster.. 

BTW.. Smash and runs were big in the city not to awful long ago, so you better have something that will shoot thru glass. Then there was another one where 2 cars would work together, 1 in front and the 1 behind would hit you pushing you into the front car trapping you to rob you. How would you feel about that .380 then? 

Just trying to state, think about all scenarios when picking a weapon to carry. Like stated, don't go on Internet suggestions, try it yourself and make your own choice.

Pops


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Very valid point. The only thing is that most of us out of laziness end up not carrying a larger or heavier pistol. The pocket pistols are more likely to be kept on you at all times. I'm all about using as big of a gun as possible but honestly I'm in the lazy/comfort category as well.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> To answer popspastime,I carry a 9mm because its what I bought.A half oz. weighs a half oz.?!?!? No never killed anyone w/a .380 and not a normal hunting caliber so NO.I don't make a habit of shooting through auto glass since if you do,in a life threatening situation,you're probably going to jail for murder instead of getting off for self defense.Only very select scenarios where you could justify shooting through auto glass for self defense.


1 oz. = 700 grains
1/2 oz. = 350 grains
So sending a 350 grain slug down range at 1200 fps. makes one hell of a mess at the end. 
Now send a slug.. I'm guessing without looking 100 grain .380 at 900 fps. with little ft lbs. The end results far less than impressive.

Back-up.. Yes
Main Carry...No


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Pops, your right on everything. However, CCK has that valid point bout most being lazy not wanting to carry draft horse shoe of a revolver. I want a CC that I can carry in the summer time and not have to wear extra cloths to cover it. (in my pocket) I dont feel comfortable open carry either. So I am looking for that hand gun that is a compromise? Right now, its the S&W bodyguard.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Keep in mind that S&W states that the break in period of the bodyguard is around 1000 rounds. I'm about half way thru that with mine and I am liking it more and more as time goes on. Do I prefer my 9mm or .357? Absolutely. But there are times when my attire simply can't conceal them properly. I also think of my CCW as the absolute last resort. In all of my life, I haven't needed to use it. And if I did, I'd rather have my bodyguard vs. no ccw at all.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Pops, your right on everything. However, CCK has that valid point bout most being lazy not wanting to carry draft horse shoe of a revolver. I want a CC that I can carry in the summer time and not have to wear extra cloths to cover it. (in my pocket) I dont feel comfortable open carry either. So I am looking for that hand gun that is a compromise? Right now, its the S&W bodyguard.


The Bodyguard is a nice gun and also comes in the .40. Springfield also makes one just like it and you can go to a .45 in it. I think both are being sold at around $350.00 if you look around, that's at the retail shops as well.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ugh. I would hate to have to shoot from inside a car. The muzzle blast and shattered glass would be a pain.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Gotta love Caliber Wars :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Nate In Parma Hts said:


> Gotta love Caliber Wars :bulgy-eyes:


Why do you troll?, this is a discussion.


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> You guys must not know ANYTHING about guns to be making these comments.A .380 is going to kill just as dead as a larger caliber PLUS lighter,easier to shoot.I guess some guys not only "compensate" w big truck and big boats! I carry a 9mm but I wouldn't hesitate to carry a .380 instead.Kinda like shooting deer w/a 12guage vs a 20.Shot placement is going to kill(or stop) either way.


Right On the Money! Sig P238 loaded up with Precision One XTP or Fiocchi XTP will get the job done no problem. The .380acp round of today isn't what it was 5 years ago.

Point, Aim and Fire, hitting what you have in your sights is the key. Shooting at someone long distance is not considered self defense. I trust my .380 as much as I trust my XDsc 9mm.

Here are a couple great articles you may/may not find helpful
http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/alternate-look-handgun-stopping-power
http://www.ammoland.com/2015/01/handgun-caliber-doesnt-matter/#axzz3PZ2QkHKG

Great video also:


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm not a very big guy and I started out carrying a full size 1911 .45 that I've owned for quite a while, but with my small frame it was fairly hard for me to conceal in the warmer months. About 3 years ago I bought a Ruger LCP .380 which I now carry in a pocket holster in one of my pants pockets. I've put a heck of a lot of rounds through it to get used to the sights and trigger on that gun as I was used to my Colt. A buddy of mine bought a S&W bodyguard a while back and I really like it. As someone mentioned earlier the weight of the trigger is for safety purposes.


----------

